# Uh..What the Heck is THAT??



## MedicPrincess (May 29, 2006)

So I mentioned before I am really putting forth this effort at loosing weight.  I have finally figured out how to use my total gym without it strangling me and I have an exercise ball that I have also started to figure out, without it throwing me off and flat onto my face or head.  Plus, I have been pulling in lots of OT on our transfer truck, hence lifting patients in and out of the ambulance and into and out of bed all day.

So a few shifts back, I have my favorite partner to have on that truck with me.  He is a FF, VERY PLEASENT to look at, always gets out and opens the back doors for me before I have a chance, does all the heavy lifting, and did I mention he is very pleasent to look at.

Anyway, its never long before I start feeling like I am taking advantage of him and insist on being the one to lift the stretcher and him lift the legs.  So I did and as he lifted he looked over to give the go ahead and push it in nod, his eyes get all big.  And he mouths "Whats that?"  So now I am standing there, holding the stretcher, freaking out a little, and Im like, "What?"  He points and says "THAT!"  And touches my arm.  I look down, and there it is......

not a lot....

just a hint....

but enough for him to notice...


*D  E  F  I  N  I  T  I  O  N*

*I SWEAR* I heard angels singing Praise the LORD!! FINALLY!!!

Now....now I must feel my arms 10000000000 times a day to see if they are any firmer....or to see if the buh-bye flap is smaller underneath.....

I am getting some Definition...

AND, I have lost another 5 pounds this week.

It does NOT get any better!!!


----------



## MMiz (May 29, 2006)

The rainbow letters really did it for me.  Congrats!

Keep it up!

Now I just need to hear what you're doing.  They're thinking of changing me from EMT-B to EMT-F_at--- 
_


----------



## rescuecpt (May 29, 2006)

Hey, good for you!  Post some pics so we can all oogle the new you!


----------



## Wingnut (May 29, 2006)

ROFL!!!!!  Congrats sweety, since I've been working I've been losing weight again too so I know EXACTLY how you feel!!!!

WHOHOOO!!!!!!!!!


----------



## fm_emt (May 30, 2006)

rescuecpt said:
			
		

> Hey, good for you!  Post some pics so we can all oogle the new you!



Better be careful. You might get a thread with me posting my "Before" and "After" photos.


----------



## Wingnut (May 30, 2006)

rcmedic said:
			
		

> Better be careful. You might get a thread with me posting my "Before" and "After" photos.


 

POST THEM!!!

We love pics around here!!!


----------



## MedicPrincess (May 30, 2006)

I will.  I asked my sister to email some of the pics we took during Christmas.  When she does I will post a few.


----------



## fm_emt (May 30, 2006)

Wingnut said:
			
		

> POST THEM!!!
> 
> We love pics around here!!!



But.. but.. my farmers tan is bloody awful!


----------



## Firechic (Jun 1, 2006)

Congratulations on getting your GUNS! Flash those babies whenever possible!


----------



## emtff376 (Jun 22, 2006)

Awesome girl!  Keep it up!


----------

